# made by wiha?



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

hey guys.

i found this picture and it looks like this ideal screwdriver is made by wiha. i was just curious if anybody knows other rebranded tools like this?

i know the weidmuller terminators they gave us at work has the wiha logo on it too, so they are just like this picture except in weidmuller colors.

paul.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

paulcanada said:


> hey guys.
> 
> i found this picture and it looks like this ideal screwdriver is made by wiha. i was just curious if anybody knows other rebranded tools like this?
> 
> ...


Yes they are made by Wiha. There is another thread somewhere in the tools section on here where I posted a close up of the handle. The handle has a Wiha logo in it.

Ideal Insulated Screwdrivers

Ideal Insulated Nut Drivers

Both of those are made by Wiha.

JJ


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

There is a lot of this going on these days. Its much easier to license a product thats already being produced than reinvent the wheel.


----------



## lukejenson (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know if Weidmuller makes their own tools or somebody else private label them for Weidmuller.

http://www.clrwtr.com/Weidmuller-Tools.htm

that page has some tools I believe is from Paladin & MANN Industries.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

It's everywhere. Apex rebrands Wera, Klein rebrands Witte, Lux rebrands Felo. Rothenberger--Knipex. And so on. More:








:thumbsup:








:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, those Ideal VDE sets are a huge rip-off.


----------

